# Whats your favorite all around bbq sauce???



## The Bull (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm a big fan of killer hogs rubs ("the rub",and A.P. rub) matter a fact just ordered 5lbs of each however their bbq sauce not so much... So looking for good sauce. Made my own in the past and not interested in that. Dont like it too sweet.
thanks


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 22, 2018)

For me, SBR's especially with the varieties now offered. Usually two or three types on the back of the fridge door. Use it as a base for sauces/glazes or just splattered on an omelette.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2018)

I use a variation of Jeff's recipe.
I suggest you purchase his rub & sauce recipe's, they can be tweaked very easily to suit your taste & part of the proceeds go to help keep this site running.
Al


----------



## tallbm (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

My favorite is Rudy's Sause, but unless you live in TX and have a Rudy's near by you will have to order it. 
My favorite hands down!












DSC_9052[1]



__ tallbm
__ Feb 8, 2018


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 22, 2018)

I use Jeff's BBQ sauce for pulled pork; I use Sweet Baby Ray's for ribs; and I use the original BullsEye for Gary's baked beans. The point: I don't think there is one sauce that is "best" for each application.


----------



## The Bull (Apr 22, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> I use Jeff's BBQ sauce for pulled pork; I use Sweet Baby Ray's for ribs; and I use the original BullsEye for Gary's baked beans. The point: I don't think there is one sauce that is "best" for each application.


yes and I get that just trying to get a general pool and see who or what comes out on top....fyi I have been smokin/grillin for 30 some odd years..just waiting on my rt700


----------



## texomakid (Apr 22, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I use a variation of Jeff's recipe.
> I suggest you purchase his rub & sauce recipe's, they can be tweaked very easily to suit your taste & part of the proceeds go to help keep this site running.
> Al


I too like variations of Jeff's recipe. My next project will be a Carolina mustard base and I'm still trying to figure out the Po Sam's gravy. I'm determined to come up with a copy of Po Sam's sauce. It was so unique and no one know the exact recipe.


----------



## The Bull (Apr 23, 2018)

thank you


----------



## Geebs (Apr 23, 2018)

I like my sauce really sweet, Blues Hogs makes a couple of different variations and their original is sweet and by for my favorite sauce.


----------



## The Bull (Apr 23, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> My favorite is Rudy's Sause, but unless you live in TX and have a Rudy's near by you will have to order it.
> My favorite hands down!
> ...


ended up ordering 3-38 oz bottles on blind faith! lol 
I like a texas style bbq sauce with some heat and not to sweet did some reading sounds like rudys will fit the bill


----------



## tallbm (Apr 23, 2018)

The Bull said:


> ended up ordering 3-38 oz bottles on blind faith! lol
> I like a texas style bbq sauce with some heat and not to sweet did some reading sounds like rudys will fit the bill



Oh yeah the stuff is goooooood!

It's savory but not overly salty or meaty flavored or too herb rich. 
It's sweet but not too sweet, just right for me.
It's got some heat, maybe a little to much for some folks but I notice the heat mellows out after the bottle is open for a week or so.

Prepare to enjoy it!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 23, 2018)

About the only thing I use sauce on is pulled pork.  For that my go-to is SoFlaBbqer's Finishing sauce.
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> About the only thing I use sauce on is pulled pork.  For that my go-to is SoFlaBbqer's Finishing sauce.
> Gary



I'll second this...  

Once in a while i'll sauce a half slab of ribs for the wife... when I do I'll use "Pats Ho-Made BBQ Sauce" (add a lil honey)


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm not a big sauce user, but my wife likes BBQ sauce. We generally use either SBR or KC original.

Chris


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2018)

The Bull said:


> ended up ordering 3-38 oz bottles on blind faith! lol
> I like a texas style bbq sauce with some heat and not to sweet did some reading sounds like rudys will fit the bill



So what did you think of the Rudy's Sause? :D


----------



## The Bull (Jun 7, 2018)

All I have been using good stuff only two bottles left!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 8, 2018)

The Bull said:


> All I have been using good stuff only two bottles left!


Yeah that stuff is awesome!  I'm glad you are enjoying it.  

I have like 4 bottles in the pantry and 1 about in the fridge with about 20% left in it.


----------



## The Bull (Jun 8, 2018)

yes good recommendation. Thanks


----------



## red farr (Jun 8, 2018)

...Jeff's sauce is good....commercial sauce ?  Kraft Original
Red


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 8, 2018)

It's pretty hard to nail down an all time favorite sauce. What I do use is the KC Masterpiece hickory brown sugar and for all around and my go to sauce for ribs has become Sweet Baby Ray's honey sauce. There are plenty of good sauces out there though. I like trying a new one very once in a while just to see what it's like. 

George


----------



## tallbm (Jun 8, 2018)

If I grab any old plain bbq sauce off the shelf its Kraft Original.  You can often get a small bottle for like $1-$1.50.
Other than being sweet it's pretty standard and doesn't get to crazy like many of the others. It isn't even as sweet as a lot of the others.
In these parts of TX Head Country is another option that you crab off the shelf if it's there. That is better but cost more.

I've learned that when doing crock pot cooking even the nastiest bbq sauce breaks down and mellows out over 8 hours of crockpotting so I buy whatever is on clearance for that, BUT for cheap and all around decent off the shelf Kraft Original.

NOW, with all of that out of the way none of those come close to Rudy's and that style of TX bbq sauce.  It is half as sweet but still a good amount of sweetness.  It is savory, and has a little kick to it on top of a very good flavor profile that has enough of other stuff to go well with bbq.  I think they put a touch of oregano in it and some other stuff that in small amounts adds so much character while still being subtle!

I love Rudy's sause!!!


----------



## schlotz (Jun 8, 2018)

These 2 sauces continually delight all of our guests :)

Rum Sweet Heat ..and.. Bourbon Orange


----------



## mike243 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sweet baby rays Raspberry Chipolte on the side,hard to find but like it the best for a sweet BBQ sauce


----------



## bill1 (May 19, 2020)

I'm no gourmet but I prefer mixing my own sauce using commercial products as a base.  (I do avoid Kraft and Smart & Final's cheap brand...just not enough foundation to build on.) 
You can do a lot playing around with apple, pineapple, or orange juice, prune juice (seriously!), Real Lemon juice, cold-brew coffee, honey, brown sugar (good thickening agent if you're getting too thin), vinegars, horseradish mustards, leftover brine from pickles, jalapenos, green olives, or black (beware salty), sriracha sauce (for heat), garlic salt (shake in so you don't get clumps), bourbon (of course!), and even Wrights liquid smoke. 
I like to squeeze from a bottle, then brush, so I avoid chunks (like dried onion, which I love) which clog the bottle. 
Certain things like yellow mustard, mayonnaise, soy, and worcestershire sauce I avoid just because I've gotten unpredicted results with them, even though I know they're used in a lot of great sauces. 
I mix about 2 qts at a time, then add to my 8 oz squeeze bottle before each cook.  That allows me a little last-minute tailoring, e.g. lemon and orange juice for chicken or coffee and bourbon for beef. 
What else do you DIY'ers add?


----------



## kingfisherwi (Apr 21, 2022)

I absolutely love the sticky fingers Memphis original


----------



## preston (Apr 21, 2022)

We don’t use much sauce but when we do it’s usually Bone Suckin sauce out of Raleigh N.C.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 21, 2022)

Geebs said:


> I like my sauce really sweet, Blues Hogs makes a couple of different variations and their original is sweet and by for my favorite sauce.


Blues Hog competition is very good. It’s a mixture of their original sauce and their Carolina red sauce. Delicious.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2022)

I've been taste and texture spoiled by SBR. I've tried lots of different sauces, and tried making my own, but I keep comparing them to SBR. I do doctor SBR with Costco Canadian whiskey and peach or apricot preserves.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 21, 2022)

This stuff is pretty tasty


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 21, 2022)

Sweet Baby Rays is my quick go to. I enjoy all the ones they offer so far.


----------



## Hijack73 (Apr 21, 2022)

SBR regular.
Sonnys sweet.

For years all I would eat was the Sonnys.  Sam's club carries a quart of it for +-5$.  Back in the day before I discovered SBR I would go through the restaurant and pay the 5-6$ for the smaller bottles.   I am quite good with either now that I can get the Sonnys for the cheap, though SBR has a slight edge to it.

I will doctor (thin) both for pulled pork with a little acv, a shot of yellow mustard, some crushed red pepper flakes, black pepper, and a little dark fruit juice.  BlackberryAcai from Northlands is pretty good.  I don't add much of the vinegar or the juice, just enough to thin it.









						Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club
					






					www.samsclub.com


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 22, 2022)

I can't nail it down to one sauce.

I like Bone Suckin Sauce to glaze ribs.

I like Blues Hog Tennessee Red.

I use SBR's and KC style sauces for doctoring canned baked beans.

I've have acquired a taste for several of the French's Cattlemen's sauces.

I also like Woody's mild sauce and rub a lot.  They used to be available at WallyMart and Sam's but have sold recently and now I don't know where to buy except to order.


			https://www.woodysbbqsaucecompany.com/
		


Head Country is good if you want a less sweet sauce.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> This stuff is pretty tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to look for that.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2022)

YUM Sauce.  My faves:
KOSMOS Q COMPETITION
Blues Hog Original 
Sweet Sauce O' Mine Original
Killer Hogs The BBQ Sauce
Jeffs

Depends on what I am putting it on.  I like Jeffs a lot, but I used it for too long and like trying new stuff.


----------



## bill1 (Apr 23, 2022)

Those of us that use a well-known commercial product (like Sweet Baby Rays,) as either a homemade "base" or as a ready-to-go product, should look for it in the gallon size...it's a lot cheaper that way.  Grocery stores often have it in the super-size aisle, or even amazon or walmart.com can deliver it for a good price.  I always have a bottle in the back of the top shelf of the 'fridge and fill a small bottle from it after each cook.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 23, 2022)

My go to, off the shelf is stubbs.


----------



## bbqjefff (Apr 28, 2022)

I will damn near try any barbecue sauce but my favorite is the carolina bbq sauce that I made.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 29, 2022)

Currently Jeff’s. Just like rubs, usually prefer homemade.
Not a big fan of SBR, but I bought a damn gallon of the stuff off Sam’s so gonna have to do some doctoring on it. Daughter‘s family does like it tho, so maybe take it over there.
There was a ‘Memphis’ style I tried/liked once, but now can’t recall the brand.


----------



## michaelabe123 (Aug 11, 2022)

My favorite sauce is by far Alabama White BBQ Sauce. This sauce is a Northern Alabama, mayonnaise-based recipe sauce. It's an ideal balance of acidic, spicy, and flavorful :)


----------



## fxsales1959 (Aug 12, 2022)

The Bull said:


> I'm a big fan of killer hogs rubs ("the rub",and A.P. rub) matter a fact just ordered 5lbs of each however their bbq sauce not so much... So looking for good sauce. Made my own in the past and not interested in that. Dont like it too sweet.
> thanks


when i don't make my own, SBR honey, but it's sweet. I keep a bottle of Carolina home brew(Vinegar based), but only for pulled pork.. I also found a copy cat recipe for SBR which i can tweak. I  f i get lazy or forgetful i send mama to the sto to get Sweet Baby rays honey. tht is my rib finishing sauce. I also don't buy packaged rub mixes. its just too easy to make and keep in a cheese shaker. Also throw together a batch of Alabama white , for certain cooks.


----------

